# Browning BLR Hammer Extension



## Todd E (Nov 15, 2008)

A great friend of mine left me this rifle in my camper with a note saying, it's yours. WOW !!! A model 81 in .308 topped with a spankin' new 3 x 10 lighted reticle scope. 

It needs a hammer ext on it. It is too difficult to cock due to the scope being so low. On the www, the ones I found say will not fit 92 or newer models. This particluar one has a pretty wide hammer on it. How do I figure out what year model it is?


----------



## GAnaturalist (Nov 16, 2008)

You may be seeing year models from Winchester rifles, etc. Your rifle is a Model 81, so it was probably made at or after 1981, you can get on browning's website and cross reference your serial number with what they have on thier website to find out an certain year.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info. By that.......

92.. Model 81 BLR Short Action

Guess I will not be able to get an extension for it. 
Oh, well.


----------



## Stan in SC (Nov 18, 2008)

Todd,
I happen to have in my "possibles" box a BLR hammer extension.Drop me a PM with your address and I'll send it to you.

Stan


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Nov 18, 2008)

*BLR Extension*

I see that Stan SC beat me on this, but I have a Uncle Mikes Set No. 2455 that is supposed to fit all the BLR's. I tried it on a BLR81 that I had and it didn't work. Couldn't get it in any position that would let the hammer be cocked. Anyway if Stan's doesn't work pm me and I'll send the one I have to you.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks ya'll for the info and the offers.

Stan has told me that he got a measurement off of his and gave that info to me. 

The BLR I have in my possession is in fact a 92' year model. No exts I found on www will fit this year or newer. The only way I have to measure the hammer is with a tape. The ext would have to have a "gap" width of a minimum of 9/16 of an inch. 

I would gladly pay for product + shipping, to me, if either of the ones you guys have might work.

This hammer is not the typical one piece hammer that I am used to. The very front closest to the pin, has some built in safety feature where there is play in a pivot point. I have no clue if that makes sense. I have already gone and sighted this rifle in to fit me and do not want to swap to see through mounts. My biggest concern is when I have gloves on......it's a safety concern !!!!!!!!! There is really no room for my thumb.


----------

